# First Time in cart for Juan



## a mini dream come true (Mar 31, 2011)

We hooked Juan up to the cart for the first time tonight and He did wonderful. My little man is sooo wonderful. He really likes it. I am so proud of him

Here's a pic of Juan and Shayna (One of Sereval Granddaughters) My daughter is holding Juan.


----------



## Knottymare (Apr 1, 2011)

a mini dream come true said:


> We hooked Juan up to the cart for the first time tonight and He did wonderful. My little man is sooo wonderful. He really likes it. I am so proud of him


So happy for you! Hope you can take some pix. Sounds so cute! Keep us posted!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of driving! There is so much to learn but it sounds as though you have a good beginning.

I'll bet April would enjoy it also.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 1, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of driving! There is so much to learn but it sounds as though you have a good beginning.
> 
> I'll bet April would enjoy it also.


After Juan had his time in the cart April and Dolly started showing their stuff




They seemed to be saying " See we have pretty trots too



". I'm sure they will all be driving before long.



Need another cart and harness or two.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats - Any photos


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations...you are in for a ton of fun!!

I see you are from Post, TX. I had family in that area for MANY years! Do they still hold a parade during the Rodeo? Perhaps you can drive your mini in that once it is far enough along in its training/experience! I drove an 'old-style' Shetland to a yellow wooden cart in that parade 60-61 years ago(the summer I was 7 or 8!); it was one of the high points of my life, and a very fond memory, still!

Best of luck,

Margo


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 1, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> Congratulations...you are in for a ton of fun!!
> 
> I see you are from Post, TX. I had family in that area for MANY years! Do they still hold a parade during the Rodeo? Perhaps you can drive your mini in that once it is far enough along in its training/experience! I drove an 'old-style' Shetland to a yellow wooden cart in that parade 60-61 years ago(the summer I was 7 or 8!); it was one of the high points of my life, and a very fond memory, still!
> 
> ...


Thanks Margo.

Yes they still have the parade during the Rodeo. Still the 2nd weekend in August. If we are in the parade it will probably be me leading and grandkids driving. Come join us.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there, you all look like you are having fun?

I think you need to get yourself some breeching, though, just to be on the safe side, and might I suggest you raise the height of the shafts until the cart is more balanced?

Your little boy does not look too big to me, and if the cart is unbalanced it will make it really hard work for him, as he will be bearing the weight on his back.

Great to see someone enjoying themselves, though!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 4, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Hi there, you all look like you are having fun?
> 
> I think you need to get yourself some breeching, though, just to be on the safe side, and might I suggest you raise the height of the shafts until the cart is more balanced?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice



. I do have breeching, though i didn't have it on that day. And I was wondering about the cart. I didn't really realize that it was setting crooked until I posted the pic. Then I was thinking the shafts needed to be raised. Looks like the harness needs some more adjustments. My little guy is 29.5" Thank you again.


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hazel Yahoo!!! I am so tickled for you! wait till I tell Bill he will be stoked! I am so glad he has a good home with people who love him!!! He is such a sweet boy! 





Congrats!

Joy


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the 'invite'; believe me, I'd love to come back there and be a part of the activities...Way back then, the Post Rodeo was a highlight of my summer visits to my aunt and uncle!(Think it used to be earlier in the summer, though?)

I just now saw the pic, and will 'second' what Jane(rabbitsfizz)wrote. You should ALWAYS use breeching with one of the easy entry(EE for short)pipe training carts, as that type of cart can roll forward into the horse's hocks/rear end without properly adjusted breeching to 'brake' the cart...this can scare the horse and cause a runaway...NOT good! Also agree that the tug loops need to be raised so that the shafts are level or slightly above level-meaning a tad 'higher' on the front end, so that the weight is not so much on his back. Even leaning forward while seated in the cart can alter the balance, putting extra weight onto the horse's back via the tug loops; makes you realize how important seemingly minor things can be to the comfort of the horse!The smaller the horse, the more important this consideration can be.

Cute little guy--and nice-looking daughter and granddaughter, too!





Margo


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 6, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> Thanks for the 'invite'; believe me, I'd love to come back there and be a part of the activities...Way back then, the Post Rodeo was a highlight of my summer visits to my aunt and uncle!(Think it used to be earlier in the summer, though?)
> 
> I just now saw the pic, and will 'second' what Jane(rabbitsfizz)wrote. You should ALWAYS use breeching with one of the easy entry(EE for short)pipe training carts, as that type of cart can roll forward into the horse's hocks/rear end without properly adjusted breeching to 'brake' the cart...this can scare the horse and cause a runaway...NOT good! Also agree that the tug loops need to be raised so that the shafts are level or slightly above level-meaning a tad 'higher' on the front end, so that the weight is not so much on his back. Even leaning forward while seated in the cart can alter the balance, putting extra weight onto the horse's back via the tug loops; makes you realize how important seemingly minor things can be to the comfort of the horse!The smaller the horse, the more important this consideration can be.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the critique



. I do appreciate the sugestions. The breeching has been put back on the harness. Definately don't want any run aways! We have put new holes in some straps to raise the front of the cart.





Juan is such a sweet little guy



. I don't want to make it hard, uncomfortable or unsafe for him. I have read plenty of times on here GREEN + GREEN = BLACK & BLUE and I don't want that for me or Juan so we are taking it very slooooow and I'm doing a lot of reading , watching and learning.

After we get all the adjustments made, I'll post another pic.


----------

